# An honor to make.



## toddlajoie (Jul 1, 2010)

I was honored to be asked to make a pen as a gift for Grand Master Lim, Hyun Soo, who is visiting this week in New Jersey and Maine to give seminars in Korean Hapkido and Kuhapdo. Our school's master has been learning directly from Grand Master Lim for many years, and always presents him with a gift when they get together. His wife asked if I would make a pen as a gift, and of course I was honored to have the opportunity. This was just last Friday, so we were limitted by what I had on hand for materials, so I brought her a variety of the woods and acrylics that I had and a bunch of sample pens for her to choose from. She was originally thinking about ebony, but as I did not have any, and had heard so many people mentioning cracking issues, I recommended against it, suggesting African Blackwood as an alternative. I also suggested a great looking piece of stabilized Black Ash burl, as something that was more native to our area, and would be considered exotic in Korea. She preferred the Cigar style, and asked that I make one of each. I did the Black Ash first,and thought it came out spectacular in a Hybrid Cigar. I brought it in to work to show my boss, and take some photos. I had a few problems with the CA finish on the African Blackwood (my own fault...) and because of that, it was not finished until just a bit before I was going to see her, so I was unable to get photos of it. I thought that there was no question that the Black Ash was a much more impressive pen. She agreed, but wanted to take both, for her husband to decide. Unfortunatly I did not get a chance to take a photo of the African Blackwood pen, done in a Chrome Ultra Cigar, but I think it looked quite nice. I won't know for sure which one he decided to give him until tomorrow when we attend the seminar, but either way, I was thrilled to be able to do this...


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice work! I'm sure he will be proud to take it home with him!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jul 1, 2010)

theres no way Mr. Soo won't be honored in return. very, very well done


----------



## MartinPens (Jul 1, 2010)

Impressive piece. Haven't seen that kind of wood before. I like the case too. Nice work.

martin


----------



## CV Wood (Jul 2, 2010)

Great looking pen. You can be proud of your work. I am sure the person getting the pen will be proud to have it.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 2, 2010)

nice looking pen very well done.


----------



## mrburls (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice work. I like your choice of wood for the blank. I'm sure he will appreciate the pen and your work. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## rlofton (Jul 2, 2010)

Very nice!  The only thing I can think of that might improve it would be to have 영광 그랜드 마스터 engraved on it, "Honored Grand Master."


----------



## Mark (Jul 2, 2010)

WOW. What an honor. Nicely Done.

I really like the Black Ash. That is a very regal looking pen.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 2, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 2, 2010)

Thats a beautiful pen. Well done.


----------



## toddlajoie (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments folks!!!



rlofton said:


> Very nice! The only thing I can think of that might improve it would be to have 영광 그랜드 마스터 engraved on it, "Honored Grand Master."



We discussed engraving, but with a 3 day turn around, the time just was not there.... I'll have to keep that for future use, thanks!!


----------



## renowb (Jul 2, 2010)

A real beauty!


----------



## wizard (Jul 2, 2010)

You did a BEAUTIFUL job. I have trouble with CA finishes sometimes also. But your finish looks like glass. Just gorgeous!!


----------



## jeff (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks great on the front page!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 24, 2010)

jeff said:


> Looks great on the front page!


 Looks really good!


----------



## toddlajoie (Jul 24, 2010)

jeff said:


> Looks great on the front page!



Schweet!!! How'd that happen??? I always wondered how those shots got selected. Now it's a double honor!!!


----------



## moke (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice pen, Todd.  Great photos too, of course I would expect nothing less!
Mike      aka: Moke


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats on the front page!


----------



## aggromere (Jul 25, 2010)

A very nice looking pen and great box.  Very cool looking wood.  I really like the overall effect.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 25, 2010)

Right where it belongs.  Congratulations!


----------



## wizard (Jul 25, 2010)

Perfect place for a gorgeous pen !!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## animefan (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking wood, great looking kit, and great looking box he should honored.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful pen, it looks great on the front page,


----------



## sigge (Jul 29, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## Banjo2008 (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome Job! Very nice looking pen


----------

